# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Heres my blood panel results. Test E and Dbol. Help me understand them (PICS)

## nakota2k

Here they are. I am 23 years old 165lbs 5'8". This test was done about 17 days into the cycle of Test E at 250mg 2x a week and Dbol 30m ED. A-dex .25mg eod. I have almost no libido, and more anxiety than usual. Is Test-E known to lower HDL? Don't know what high T3 uptake levels mean.

Creatinine Serum ( .73 ) LOW mg/dl ( .76-1.27)

----------


## nakota2k

not one reply?

----------


## Brohim

Your test is very high and your estrogen is pretty good, your libidio should be sky high. Everything else looks ok 

T3 uptake is just your thyroid is working good. Should have high protein turnover.

----------

